# 1971 Elcar Zele Zagato Electric Plug-In Vehicle ElecCar



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Oct-06-2009 0:11:14 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $2,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

